# Help!! Cam timing marks



## lostroot1 (Oct 16, 2002)

ok here is the deal.. i have an 01 that keeps pulling a code about camshaft sensor g163 (driver side right?) impausable signal after the machine shop rebuilt the heads.

replaced the sensor twice, checked belt/crank time with lock tool. now i have come to the conclusion that the camshaft on that bank is out of time. it gets kinda confusing about the 15.5 teeth or the 16 teeth. i am confused on how many exactly have to be there. so i can know which way to move the sprocket to get it back in time..here are some pictures...










this is full view. i marked some things to help with a full visual. driver side











this is the exhaust side..










intake side.. this is the one i think is wrong. but i cannot tell for sure. and if it is which direction do i need to turn it.


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

It looks like you are one tooth off. There should be 16 pins the cam gear keyway to cam gear keyway (I don't use the cam cap markers). In your case it looks like there are 17 pins, so your intake cam should be rotated 1 tooth towards the exhaust cam. The tooth by the intake cam keyway should be between the 15th and 16th pin. Yours appears to be between the 16th and 17th.


Here are a couple pics to illustrate it (not mine)...










Starting with the keyway on the exhaust cam(left in the pic), start with the pin just to the left of that keyway. Then count 16 pins, and the intake cam's tooth should be between the 15th and 16th pin.

Exhaust Cam









Intake cam


----------



## lostroot1 (Oct 16, 2002)

got it! thanks


----------

